
A Circular Economy in the Netherlands by 2050 - endswapper
https://www.government.nl/documents/policy-notes/2016/09/14/a-circular-economy-in-the-netherlands-by-2050
======
visarga
Wikipedia:

> The circular economy is a generic term for an industrial economy that
> promotes greater resource productivity aiming to reduce waste and avoid
> pollution by design or intention, and in which material flows are of two
> types: biological nutrients , designed to reenter the biosphere safely, and
> technical nutrients, which are designed to circulate at high quality in the
> production system without entering the biosphere as well as being
> restorative and regenerative by design. This is contrast to a Linear Economy
> which is a 'take, make, dispose' model of production

~~~
endswapper
I'd argue this is the future of all economies and those that are best at
scaling it will reap the greatest benefits.

